# R35 GTR- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

A straightforward step by step, exterior all surface "Protectional Detail" to a GTR R35.

*Upon Arrival.*




























Starting with a pre rinse to the alloys.










Cleaned using various brushes.





































Vehicle pre-sprayed using AS Hazsafe.










Pressure rinsed, then citrus APC applied through the lance and left to dwell shortly.










Various parts of the exterior trim cleansed.



















Washed using the typical safe practices, then de-tarred.










Rinsed again with pressure and finally with an open flow.



















Dried using Plush towels and the blower.



















Paintwork and alloys clayed.










Typical of the R35- carbon staining from the exhausts.










Back area machined using Z-PC Fusion.










Exhausts polished using Optimum metal polish.



















Arches treated using a waterbased dressing.










Paintwork pre-cleansed using Raceglaze pre-wax.










The rear area that had been machined with ZPC (waterbased) was sealed using Nanolex Pro, to aid future cleaning of the carbon deposits.










1 layer of Swissvax Shield applied and left to cure for a couple of hours, before removal.

Shuts polished & sealed with Werkstat Strong.










Interior glass cleaned.










Exterior glass pre-cleansed with Prime & sealed with Nanolex UGS.










Plastic and rubber trim refreshed/protected using SV Nano-Express.



















Blackfire WD Metal sealant applied to the alloys and calipers.










Tyres dressed with SV Pneu.










Any polish residue removed from the edges of the front end Ventureshield, followed by a final wipedown using CP Reload.










*Final Results.*


















































































Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Excellent end result Rob:thumb: Exhaust looks mint!!!! I see the HazSafe at use again, have been impressed with it myself after your recommendation


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

It's a stunner, my favorite bit has to be the Exhaust tips too, they just look sexy when there all shinny. I'm doing a friends black one at weekend, cant wait.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looking good Rob. nice mixed bag of tricks with regards to cleaning.:thumb:


----------



## superdoug (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome, Are they standard exhausts?


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks stunning when it's clean.


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

The exhausts are :doublesho :argie:

How would you compare Optimum MP with Megs NXT Metal and P21S ? Were the exhausts polished with wire wool or MF cloth.

Thank you, it looks stunning !


----------



## Mafoo (Jan 20, 2011)

Excellent finish. I cant think of a more aggressive looking car to appear in your rear view mirror


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work Rob, Really like the colour combo too.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Excellent end result Rob:thumb: Exhaust looks mint!!!! I see the HazSafe at use again, have been impressed with it myself after your recommendation


Glad your liking HS, the exhausts are a big focal point on the car, so deserve to look there best.:thumb:



Flair said:


> It's a stunner, my favorite bit has to be the Exhaust tips too, they just look sexy when there all shinny. I'm doing a friends black one at weekend, cant wait.


Thanks, enjoy your friends GTR, nice cars to work on.



superdoug said:


> Awesome, Are they standard exhausts?


Standard tailpipes, this one has had some tuning tweaks in the middle boxes though, not visible from the outside.



Baracuda said:


> The exhausts are :doublesho :argie:
> 
> How would you compare Optimum MP with Megs NXT Metal and P21S ? Were the exhausts polished with wire wool or MF cloth.


I always do these exhausts with just a MF due to the mirror finish, been very impressed with OMP, it's a polish based product and has a longer working time, as opposed to NXT being more of a creamy compound.


----------



## Marky182 (Feb 20, 2011)

very very nice that. great work


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

That is superb , But those exhaust's are doing it , Look like they are a stargate or something ready to suck you into another time


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice work


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

nice work as usual Rob :thumb:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Great work mate what brush were u using pic number 7 :thumb:


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks fantastic :thumb:

Those exhausts!! :doublesho


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

steview said:


> Great work mate what brush were u using pic number 7 :thumb:


It's the original small drumstick version of these wheel woolies


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Ahh cheers rob atb Steve


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Real mean machine dont tell CraigQQ where it lives he really does love them, even more than his QQ


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Very nice don't know if I like this better then the skyline? Good work on it though fella :thumb:


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Super bright finish there, that silver looks amazing!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice finish


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic work Rob, real mixed bag of products!

Was it creme perfection you used or just the normal RG pre-wax cleanser?

Are you a big Prime fan, Rob.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

gally said:


> Fantastic work Rob, real mixed bag of products!
> 
> Was it creme perfection you used or just the normal RG pre-wax cleanser?
> 
> Are you a big Prime fan, Rob.


Cheers Bud, normal RG pre-wax cleanser, only just got it, used it twice but really like it for it's cleansing properties and finish.

Prime & Strong are keepers for me, old products I know, but they but offer so much versatility. I use them on every detail for shuts, aluminium, glass etc..


----------



## shah (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks awesome that mate :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work as always mate


----------



## o0damo0o (Feb 15, 2011)

looks awesome, alloys have come up really well i think


----------



## mozmo17 (Jan 7, 2011)

absolutely stunning them exhausts pipes are awesome


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

As always, stunning work Rob, thanks for posting :thumb:

Lovely finish using some new gear I see.

Cleansed using Raceglaze & some new applicators ??


----------



## MikeyW (Apr 9, 2010)

Very impressive !

That is not a house... that is some sort of castle lol


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very impressive results indeed! Looks like an absolute TON of patience needed for that wrap. Very nice, well done! 

Yet another example why I love powerlock! Lovely finish for sure!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

type[r]+ said:


> Very impressive results indeed! Looks like an absolute TON of patience needed for that wrap. Very nice, well done!
> 
> Yet another example why I love powerlock! Lovely finish for sure!


Thanks for your comments, but Powerlock, Wrap?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry Rob, was looking at a R8.... Not this Nissan lol! 
Very nice results anyway mate.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

thats a stunning detail


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Top stuff Rob!


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Simply stunning!


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Those photos really do show just how big a bus that model is! Lovely backside though!

Great work, any reason behind the rear only needing a machine polish?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Ignore me! Just realised it'll be due to the staining. The 350 suffers from this as well  There is a light grey (similar colour) 350Z in the office car park. Everytime we come in on a Monday morning it's clearly been washed but still stained to high heaven!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Great detail Rob looks as it should now 

Baz


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Great work Rob - saw this on your twitter feed yesterday so was hoping there would be a write up to follow!

The GTR is still a car that escapes me


----------



## AlexGTR (Feb 16, 2011)

Wow looking good mate, nice job!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Mr Face said:


> As always, stunning work Rob, thanks for posting :thumb:
> 
> Lovely finish using some new gear I see.
> 
> Cleansed using Raceglaze & some new applicators ??


Cheers Mike,

Been using the applicators for a while, really nice. http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/I4D_Detailing_Product_Applictor_Pad_1.html

Got a few RG products and rate them highly, love the cleanser and leather products.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> Cheers Mike,
> 
> Been using the applicators for a while, really nice. http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/I4D_Detailing_Product_Applictor_Pad_1.html
> 
> Got a few RG products and rate them highly, love the cleanser and leather products.


Hi Rob, just had to have another look, :thumb: great work and thanks for the heads up. More exercise for the wallet then :lol:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Mr Face said:


> Hi Rob, just had to have another look, :thumb: great work and thanks for the heads up. More exercise for the wallet then :lol:


Why the wallets open get some Carpro Reload, highly impressed with this product, wash the car, rinse and then spritz the panel before drying, works as a drying aid whilst laying down a slick protective finish.
Combine it with Nanolex Reactivating shampoo in your wash plan and it really is awesome.:thumb:

ps.. sorry for helping you spend more.:lol:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Fantastic work there Rob :thumb:

Love those reflections !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> Why the wallets open get some Carpro Reload, highly impressed with this product, wash the car, rinse and then spritz the panel before drying, works as a drying aid whilst laying down a slick protective finish.
> Combine it with Nanolex Reactivating shampoo in your wash plan and it really is awesome.:thumb:


Interesting tip regarding the Reload Rob, what is the arch dressing that you're using?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Interesting tip regarding the Reload Rob, what is the arch dressing that you're using?


I generally use AS Finish to dress the arch linings, spray on and walk away.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to reply Rob :thumb:

Regards Nick


----------

